
Ask HN: How to Improve Linux Bluetooth / BlueZ? - xupybd
Bluetooth in Linux is one of the few things that doesn&#x27;t work well enough for day to day usage. Wifi used to be this way but it got better.<p>I don&#x27;t have the time or expertise to help code this but can I donate?<p>I&#x27;m sure the people working on BlueZ are a competent group and I don&#x27;t want say anything to discourage them. In fact thank you so much for all the work you have put in. But it seems like it still needs work, how can we help you out?<p>I can&#x27;t find a link to donate at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.bluez.org.
======
privong
Have you tried contacting the developers themselves?
[http://www.bluez.org/contact/](http://www.bluez.org/contact/)

That page links to a sponsors page
([http://www.bluez.org/development/sponsors/](http://www.bluez.org/development/sponsors/))
so they seem to accept donations of hardware and money.

~~~
xupybd
Thanks! Now you've pointed me to it I can see the donate link clear as day.

